# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Câu đố #003: Làm thế nào sắp xếp được chữ cái "Đ" theo quy luật abc

## khamnamkhoa

Mình đưa ra 1 câu đố nhỏ (dễ thôi) góp vui chút:
Nếu mình sử dụng chức năng sort trong Microsoft Word dùng để sắp xếp (chẳng hạn sắp xếp 1 danh sách các học sinh) theo tên của một danh sách nào đó. Chúng ta biết rằng những ai có tên bắt đầu bằng chữ cái "Đ" thì sẽ không xếp đúng thứ tự được (vì Đ kô có trong bảng chữ cái của họ), dó đó nếu thông thường khi ai có tên bắt đầu bằng "Đ" sẽ được đưa lên đầu.
Vậy làm thế nào để cho Word xếp đúng thứ tự như tiếng Việt mà không dùng thêm bất kỳ công cụ hỗ trợ/lập trình nào khác.

Mình hay công tác xa không thường xuyên OL nhưng từ giờ cũng cố đưa ra vài câu hỏi nhỏ giải trí chút ^_^. Ai pro đừng chê hem[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## chungdp

Không có huynh đài nào muốn trả lời câu hỏi của đệ sao [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]( [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]( [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](

----------


## chungcunhavuong

Đáp án cho câu này là:
Thêm chữ E vào sau mỗi tên người bắt đầu là Đ, Ví dụ tên là Đoàn thì sẽ chỉnh là "EĐoàn", chữ Đ kô có trong anh ngữ nên Word hiểu mặc định là ký tự đặc biệt cho nên vẫn đảm bảo thứ tự theo tiếng Việt (a,b,c,d,đ,e..). Sau khi sắp xếp xong xóa tất cả các chữ E thừa ở đầu đi là xong.
Với Danh sách nhiều tên thì quá trình thêm và xóa chữ E nên chuyển sang Excel làm cho nhanh rồi sao chép ngược vào WORD

----------


## jindovn

cảm ơn bạn đã góp câu hỏi, nhưng bài này ít động não hay sao đó mà các bạn khác không xem xét trả lời ! đây cũng là 1 mẹo nhỏ cho các bạn mới học tin học !

----------


## yentatoo

Thực ra không cần phải thêm E hay gi gi vào cả, chỉ cần dùng VietKeyO2.1 kết hợp office thì sẽ sắp xếp được ngay. Chúc thành công.

----------


## jindovn

> Thực ra không cần phải thêm E hay gi gi vào cả, chỉ cần dùng VietKeyO2.1 kết hợp office thì sẽ sắp xếp được ngay. Chúc thành công.


 Nói chung chung thế làm sao mà hiểu được chứ .
Bạn phải giải thích rõ ràng hơn, vì đây là câu đố.

----------


## nguyencuong880

Bạn save 2 ảnh về xem nhé , :lick:

----------


## ngoclongnb1609

hic hic... tui biết thêm một mẹo rùi đấy
thank nha

----------

